# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Как отвязаться от навязчивого мужчины?

## Asteriks

*Девушки, представьте, что Вам приходится изо дня в день сталкиваться с навязчиво-неадекватным вниманием мужчины. В морду дать Вы не можете, слова до человека не доходят, поэтому прыгают отношения из крайности в крайность: то не разговаривают люди, то вроде к дружбе переходят. То ссорятся, то мирятся. При этом совсем поссорится нельзя, так как работают люди вместе и ссора будет в напряг.
Мужчины, а Вы что скажете? Только серьёзно отвечайте, а то знаю я Вас!* :6254524352345:

----------


## брюNETка

*Ну если действительно слова не помогают,то...найти слабое место и "ударить" туда.Жестоко,но должно подействовать.
Изменить-то его всё равно уже не получится.*

----------


## Serj_2k

... или выбрать другое слабое место и поцеловать туда .... - тож вариант ))

----------


## Asteriks

Смеётесь? А если вам с ним сталкиваться каждый день по работе?

----------


## Serj_2k

читали уже ...

загадай ему какое нить задание, заранее невыполнимое. и, если типа справицца, то тогда пообещай показать ему какое нить интимное место - пусть стараецца ....

----------


## брюNETка

> Смеётесь? А если вам с ним сталкиваться каждый день по работе?


*Тогда не вижу другого способа,кроме как убить)))
Ну если разворы не помогают,действия тоже,что тут можно сказать.Раз не хочется его обижать(по работе ж сталкиваемся :246534,то придется терпеть.Из двух зол выбирают меньшее.
Или ты его обидешь или он тебя доканает.*

----------


## HARON

> поэтому прыгают отношения из крайности в крайность: то не разговаривают люди, то вроде к дружбе переходят.


Это как? Что-то я не понимаю таких отношений.Значит и у автора неадекватное поведение.Значит начинать надо со всоего отношения к данной проблемме!

----------


## Asteriks

Сам ты Харон неадекватный! Есть такие товарищи, вот вроде тебя, которым хоть в голову стреляй - им всё равно не доходит. По моему, умному человеку достаточно прямо сказать о твоём к нему отношению и он поймёт. Ан нет, надеется на что-то. Вроде не знаете, товарищи, моего резкого характера? Я ведь и послать могу далеко, но НЕЛЬЗЯ! Себе дороже не разговаривать, находясь в одном кабинете.
Вот, ситуация. Мне нужна машина, а муж занят, машины своей нет. Товарищ предлагает свою помощь. Я отказываюсь. Вопрос: "Почему?". "Потому что не хочу, чтобы ты воспринял это как повод." "Не восприму, я по дружески помочь хочу."
Что делать? А ехать своим ходом - опасно для здоровья. Ну что? Советуйте уже.

----------


## HARON

Неее...неадекватная ты троху,Астер, создаётся впечатление.что тебе лет этак 15-17))
Ну поедь и один на один скажи ему всё что думаешь! поговорите так сказать--по душам! "Полных дураков" ведь не бывает!

Ну,а если полный дурак--так и поступай с ним как с "полным дураком"!

----------


## Asteriks

Хех)) Поговорила и съездила. Ох, не доверяешь ты мне, Харон!
Стоп! А ситуация разве касается одной Астерикс? А других не касается?

----------


## HARON

Я бы и другим то же самое посоветовал!)))

----------


## fIzdrin

> Хех)) Поговорила и съездила. Ох, не доверяешь ты мне, Харон!
> Стоп! А ситуация разве касается одной Астерикс? А других не касается?


ко мне мужики пока не пристают,а то я бы посоветовал.

----------


## HARON

> ко мне мужики пока не пристают,а то я бы посоветовал.


Какие твои годы!)))

----------


## Serj_2k

Астерикс, а ты тому чуваку повода, случайно, не давала?

----------


## Asteriks

Давала, конечно)) Только в шутку. А он не понял, пошёл к другу своему. Спросил у него, чего это Астерикс так себя странно ведёт. А друг да и поддакнул, типа: влюбилась в тебя))) На полном серьёзе ему сказал. Потом этот друг мне передал свои слова, чтобы я в курсе была. Такая вот развлекаловка у нас. Я уж отбивалась, отбивалась, объясняла, объясняла, что пошутила, да видно плохо объясняла. Вот уже мучаюсь больше полугода. Выручайте, советуйте, как деликатно и ненавязчиво сделать из поклонника друга.

----------


## Serj_2k

ну так скажи, што теперь любишь другого ... а он - прошлое  бгг

----------


## Asteriks

А я и говорю. Что не его, а друга того люблю)) А он ревнует.

----------


## Irina

Раз друг заварил кашу, попроси теперь его и расхлебывать, пусть сказок поклоннику порасказывает.

----------


## Serj_2k

Астерикс, ну дык от любви до ненависти один шаг! тебе ли не знать ....

----------


## Asteriks

> Раз друг заварил кашу, попроси теперь его и расхлебывать, пусть сказок поклоннику порасказывает.


Ирина, скажу - не поверишь)) Они поругались на почве бизнеса и не разговаривают теперь. Так что поговорить  явно не могут один с другим. А тем более всё же я сама повод дала. А какой там повод, ё моё! Села рядышком, посидела тихонько))). Ой, что-то не смешно уже. И главное, при свидетелях, как бы игра была на публику. Ну, допрыгалась, дама с метёлкой.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Давала, конечно)) Только в шутку


это,как?

----------


## Irina

Да уж, тут надо подумать

----------


## Asteriks

> это,как?


Физдрин, я вроде выше написала. Ну, пили чай мы, а в кабинете холодно, вот я и придвинулась к нему поближе. И всё. Больше ничего. :ah:

----------


## fIzdrin

> Физдрин, я вроде выше написала. Ну, пили чай мы, а в кабинете холодно, вот я и придвинулась к нему поближе. И всё. Больше ничего. :ah:


теперь буду знать

----------


## Asteriks

> теперь буду знать


Что будешь знать? А делать мне что?

----------


## fIzdrin

я давала ему понарошку,а он принял все это всерьез,пили чай мы и ели окрошку,вот такой получился курьез.

_fIzdrin добавил 20.12.2009 в 20:39_



> Что будешь знать? А делать мне что?


что такое в шутку давать. а что теперь делать делать? я так думаю больше так не шутить))

----------


## Asteriks

Так а никто и не шутит. Больше. Всё солидно и серьёзно. А только прихожу я в кабинет, а мне там то чай приготовлен, то апельсин в тумбочке лежит, то ещё какая-то мелочь приятная. Приятная, да. Внимание всем приятно. Только напоминать я устала товарищу, что нет искры во мне по отношению к нему.

----------


## Asteriks

Спокойна. Пока что. Пока не приду на работу, а он скажет вроде как в шутку: "Руку дай, подержать." Смешно?

----------


## Alex

*Нет - не смешно. так получилось, что длительное время мне приходилось работать с дамами. Вначале когда ездили и запускали оборудование, потом мастерил - паяльщицы молодые девки. Всякое было, но какой-то колокольчик в самом интерестном месте - будь человеком*

----------


## fIzdrin

> я давала ему понарошку,а он принял все это всерьез,пили чай мы и ели окрошку,вот такой получился курьез.


а потом каждый день на работе,лОжил в тумбочку мне апельсин,я ему говорила не лОжте,а он,гад непременно ложил. мелочь вроде,но все же приятно,чай готовил и ручку просил,отказала ему безвозвратно,а он в шутку,но все же любил.

_fIzdrin добавил 21.12.2009 в 23:29_
Asteriks.а может он прикалывается,ну типа проверяет тебя на чувство юмора,а сам тоже,где-нибудь на форуме описывает ситуацию

----------


## HARON

> Asteriks.а может он прикалывается,ну типа проверяет тебя на чувство юмора,а сам тоже,где-нибудь на форуме описывает ситуацию



Кстати,вполне возможная ситуация!)))

----------


## Asteriks

Хех) Если бы он знал, что я так некрасиво и не положительно о нём....Он и так мой номер телефона удаляет из памяти периодически. И пытается вразумить меня по поводу Интернета. Не, ну я же красиво и положительно? Вчера конфеты в тумбочке лежали, кстати.
Что ещё? Воспитывает меня "Нифига" не говорить, а я вроде и матам научилась у Ала. Тогда покруче слова ему говорю. Ну, в шутку же, я ж не матерюсь, вы знаете. А так ввернуть хочется, когда поучают.

----------


## fIzdrin

ну тады точно прикалывается

----------


## Asteriks

Вот, уже приступаю к применению советов ваших. Прислушалась к мнению сердцееда Физдрина и давила на мозги коллеге сегодня, всячески подчёркивая, но нельзя так долго шутить на одну и ту же тему. Потом прикинулась дурочкой, типа - я же могу и поверить, буду страдать и тому подобное, попросила переменить тему для шуток. Пока другой темы не нашлось.

----------


## Alex



----------


## Asteriks

Совсем ничего не делать? Даже не отбиваться?

----------


## Alex

Расслабится и получить удовольствие от самого процесса ничегонеделания

----------


## Asteriks

Хорошо, попробуем. Начинаю расслабоооон....

----------


## Asteriks

Только расслабилась - он тут как тут. Спрашивает: "Сколько времени в сутки ты обо мне думаешь? Ну, хоть 1 секунду думаешь?" Я: "Сто про, думаю постоянно." Что, опять вляпаюсь? Ну, не скажешь ведь человеку, что не думаешь. Думаешь. Или иногда не думаешь.

----------


## Irina

*Во, вычитала)))*
Прием, который в этой ситуации срабатывает на 99% (да простят меня мужчины!), - это сомнение в мужской состоятельности ухажера, - говорит сексолог Вадим Русаков. - Да, это "удар ниже пояса", но в такой ситуации уже не до правил. Еще вариант - сравнить мужчину с кем-то другим ("У меня до тебя был парень, так он часами мог"). После таких "признаний" мужчина точно уйдет.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

да проще всего - привязаться к ненавязчивому!
клин - клином!!!
народная мудрость гласит!

----------


## Asteriks

Ого! Как это привязаться к ненавязчивому? Я что, самоубийца?

----------


## Irina

*Как избавиться от навязчивого мужчины?*Часто женщины стремятся добиться интереса к своей персоне со стороны противоположного пола. Но бывает так, что интерес возникает не у того мужчины, которого желает заполучить женщина. И тогда возникает обратная проблема, нужно обязательно избавиться от поклонника.

Конечно же, универсального пособия о том, как избавиться от навязчивого мужчины не существует, но, если следовать простым правилам, можно в короткий срок оттолкнуть от себя того, кого девушка и не хотела привязывать.

Не нужно надеяться на то, что к замужним дамам не пристают навязчивые мужчины. Иногда бывает, что напротив, именно это и привлекает мужчин. Они считают, что женщина с обручальным кольцом уже проверена другим мужчиной и следовательно, можно спокойно с ней «замутить» что-то. Тем более, если мужчина противник брака, то значит, что замужняя женщина не будет посягать на его свободу. Так что, золотое кольцо на безымянном пальце не спасет от навязчивых ухаживаний неинтересного вам мужчины.

В таком случае, очень глупо надеяться на то, что ухажер поймет намеки и поведется на внешнюю атрибутику, отстанет. Тут нужно действовать конкретно и четко и только тогда можно легко и быстро избавиться от навязчивого мужчины. Теперь можно рассмотреть несколько вариантов, как отвязаться от него побыстрее:

Говорите о своем муже без умолку. Мужчинам никогда не понравится то, что вы будете рассказывать о другом. Говорите, какой он у вас прекрасный, умный, сильный и ненасытный. Поверьте, это действует очень хорошо. А можно начать расспрашивать его о семье, при условии, что он женат. Это тоже действует на мужчин не хуже, чем ведро холодной воды на голову. Воспоминание о супруге и детях, позволит ухажеру опомниться, как правило. Помните поговорку, что мужчина не может думать двумя головами одновременно? Так вот, чтобы избавиться от компании навязчивого мужчины, можно поговорить с ним на сложные темы, пофилософствовать. Хорошо, если найдется какая-то тема, которая его действительно заинтересует, тогда он может подключиться к беседе и его мозг вернется на свое место. Дальше, главное, продолжать беседу до тех пор, пока мужчине не надоест с вами болтать, тут-то можно и прощаться, так как скорее всего, мужчина вообще забудет что от вас хотел. А есть такие способы быстро и без лишних разговоров отпугнуть от себя неугодного мужчину:

1 Не смотреть на мужчину. Можно смотреть хоть куда, но не на него. При разговоре смотреть в сторону, стараться разговаривать, не глядя на него. Отпугивает. Причем быстро.

2 Или напротив, так смотреть на него, буквально «пожирать» его глазами. Только не должен мелькать интерес, нужно смотреть  с нескрываемым удивлением. Мужчину это обязательно должно смутить и даже, возможно, испугать.

3 В ресторане или кафе нужно очень много кушать. Мужчины обычно пугаются, дам, которые много едят. Во-первых, за них нужно платить, во-вторых, женщина может поправиться, что мужчинам тоже как-то не очень нравится.

4 Нужно стараться быть активной, ведь таких женщин мужчины боятся. Хотя, искренне их уважают. Но, если мужчина сам немного пассивен, то он не станет связываться с женщиной, которая морально сильнее его. Это факт.

 Но, бывают мужчины, на которых все эти способы не действуют, обычно такие мужчины умеют находить индивидуальность и изюминку в каждой женщине. Что тут делать? Подумайте, точно ли вы хотите избавиться от навязчивого мужчины? Если у вас нет мужа, а тот, кто пристал к вам не женат? Пусть пока что он вам не нравится, но возможно, узнав мужчину, поближе вспыхнут ответные чувства? Быть может, этот прилипала и есть ваша судьба? Всмотритесь получше.

Если же, вас дома ждет муж и детишки, если не собираетесь изменять своему любимому супругу, то смело применяйте на практике то, что описано выше и будьте уверены, что эти способы действуют наверняка.

  Катерина Бердникова, специально для allwomens.ru

----------

